# Happy Valentines Day Everyone!



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## BABS37 (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy Valentines Day to you as well!

Got a question for you- I know you're on here all the time too but do you remember where those articles are on dropping the A for CPC?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 14, 2012)

I didn't ever read the article so I am not sure did you do a search for it?


----------



## tpontillo (Feb 14, 2012)

It's supposed to be in the January edition of the coding edge


----------



## BABS37 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ah ok, I'll look there for it. I have an intern who is CPC-A and wants some information in it but I couldn't find it. Thank you!


----------

